# Shaving



## buster (Apr 16, 2010)

I was wondering if shaving my gsd's would help with the heat. I want to try to keep them cool and get a handle on the gsd hair in the house .Any ideas?


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

what??? I can't imagine what that would look like!! But then again...I am a new GSD owner so maybe people do it. I used to clip down my black lab in the summer. She was oooooh so grateful and didnt look toooo terribly bad. But she was in her late years and her being comfortable was much more important to me than if she looked good or not. Of course we told her she was gorgeous!!:wub:


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm almost certain you should NOT shave your dog. I believe their coat acts as a natural insulator to keep them cool as well as warm. I think the dog could also sunburn easily if you were to shave him/her. I'll let someone more experienced step in and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

yes the double coat both cools and warms. Also shaving will make the hairs grow back wrong.

have you tried a shedding rake yet?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Taking my dogs swimming gets alot of the loose hair out. And brushing outside.

But buying a good vacuum is good too


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

I've asked a friend about this when we first got Koa. We live in Hawaii and I was concerned about his double coat being too warm. We brush him once a week with a Furminator that works wonders and as long as he's hydrated he's been perfectly comfortable


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No!! Seriously. Ask the folks who have had to have their dogs shaved for surgery. It takes FOREVER for it to grow back in properly and if you are routine about it, it may not grow back in properly. Our older male was kept in collar that damaged a ring of his neck fur and it's just now-5 months later- starting to look normal.

Also, the coat insulates and helps them regulate their body temp both hot and cold. Lots of brushing and a good forced air dryer after bathes will do wonders to keep down on the shedding.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Like everyone said, no way! The undercoat works like an a/c in summer and heater in winter by holding the air close to the body. The dog will actually get hotter plus be at risk for sunburn. 

And you should never shave a double coated breed! In many cases the hair NEVER grows back normally. It should only be done in necessary veterinary cases.


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

Lin said:


> Like everyone said, no way! The undercoat works like an a/c in summer and heater in winter by holding the air close to the body. The dog will actually get hotter plus be at risk for sunburn.
> 
> And you should never shave a double coated breed! In many cases the hair NEVER grows back normally. It should only be done in necessary veterinary cases.


Agreed. Besides the horrific aesthetic effect this will create, if you shave your dog he will loose his natural insulation against the heat.

When we first moved to Hotlanta, Georgia from Canada, everyone told us to have our Golden Retreiver shaved to help him tolerate the heat. We asked our new vet here in Atlanta and he was opposed to this idea.

Apparently (as told by our vet) they did a study a few years a go where they put a dog in a neoprene suit to hold the heat and watched his core temperature rise. They then shaved the same dog and placed him back into the neoprene suit. The dog tolerated the heat of the suit for a much longer time with his coat than without. In other words, his coat kept him cooler and he was able to tolerate the heat for a longer period. How's that for science?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Taking my dogs swimming gets alot of the loose hair out. And brushing outside.
> 
> But buying a good vacuum is good too


 
I wanted to take Hondo swimming, but my brother in law wouldn't let him in the pool..said something about too much hair. I thought this was rude. So I bought Hondo his own baby pool. :wild: And I don't plan on letting my brother in law in it!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I wanted to take Hondo swimming, but my brother in law wouldn't let him in the pool..said something about too much hair. I thought this was rude. So I bought Hondo his own baby pool. :wild: And I don't plan on letting my brother in law in it!


 
:rofl:
You crack me up!


----------

